
Can Metals Supply Keep Up with Electric Vehicle Demand? - howard941
https://www.forbes.com/sites/woodmackenzie/2019/07/24/can-metals-supply-keep-up-with-electric-vehicle-demand/#72fb136d6c9b
======
woodandsteel
The article looks at the various metals required for batteries, also graphite,
and concludes that things look pretty good, except that for a few of the
metals investments for the long term need to start at some point.

An interesting point of article is that, except for lithium, for all of the
other raw materials battery demand will continue to be vastly exceeded by
existing demand from other established industries.

